# why?



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 1, 2010)

Why we should download manually java from Sun's site?


----------



## Alt (Jul 1, 2010)

To accept their license


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 1, 2010)

I have seen this when i downloaded some files from sun to install vuze. But some of them has no license to accept. Just i press download and start downloading it.


----------



## Alt (Jul 1, 2010)

Have not seen any without license.. Maybe to count downloads (some marketing crap) ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 1, 2010)

Alt said:
			
		

> Have not seen any without license.. Maybe to count downloads (some marketing crap) ?



You can count the downloads by checking the server logs.


----------



## Alt (Jul 1, 2010)

I can. xD
They can not check freebsd.org and its mirror's server logs


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok. I Understood why


----------

